# My latch hook projects



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I see this section is for other hobbies that aren't listed...so why not list one of my favorite 'other' hobbies. I was a member of a latch hook forum, but that site has been removed.

So I figure I'll post here instead. This is how one of my rugs is coming along.









If you want to see any other projects that I've done, here's a few links.
http://knightrideronline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=135450
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559352343mnmLSg


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

(in the voice of Bruce from Family Guy)

Oh looook, nice little puppies. That is an awesome rug, and so soft and comfy to boot. Oh Yayyy!!


----------

